# My Cycling Log Signature



## medavidcook (15 Jan 2014)

Hello

I have added the signature and put it in notepad 1st but i get "Error no data found" can anyone help.


----------



## L14M (15 Jan 2014)

You a member of the group?


----------



## medavidcook (15 Jan 2014)

yes i am a member.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2014)

There seems to be a problem with new registrations for locks ticker. I will ask Auntie Helen to drop him a line. In the meantime I have set you up with the alternative ticker.


----------



## medavidcook (15 Jan 2014)

it shows i am a member


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2014)

medavidcook said:


> it shows i am a member




And see my post above


----------



## medavidcook (15 Jan 2014)

yeh i seen it after i posted.


----------

